# Sling or not to Sling



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you put a sling on all of your long guns or not? I do for every single one. What slings do you use and recommend?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

3 examples


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Better pic


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Most.

Provides a stable grip forearm when shooting. Sure is handy hunting or traveling.

Wing shooting shotguns can do without.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most often 1 1/4 inch nylon standard military sling. Couple single point attachment ones here but I only like them when hanging Ar fro a clip in the vest.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Depends on weapon but they all have slings.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never used a sling, not even once. Heck, if Chuck Connors didn't need one, I didn't need one either...


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

When I did rifle target shooting I used a 2 point sling in the standing position. Now days I only have a 1 point sling on my defensive rifle. I guess if I walked deep into the woods or climbed into a tree to hunt a 2 point sling would be useful.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

All of my rifles and shotguns have slings, mostly USGI M1 Garand web slings.

The exceptions are the Galil's which have their issue banjo black slings,

the AK's all have Russian AK slings regardless of rifle origin and the M1 carbines have their issue slings.

Anyone post SHTF without a sling is a fool, especially if bugging out.

Chuck Connors only carried 4 extra bullets in his left shirt pocket, want to follow that too?

@Smitty901, will tell you about a sling in combat and why it is needed, his service is more recent than mine.

I lugged a 1919A6 with BAR sling wrapped around it.

My MG-34 uses a padded M-60 sling with quick connect hooks added.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Most.
> 
> Provides a stable grip forearm when shooting. Sure is handy hunting or traveling.
> 
> ...


I use a simple two point sling. The one in the picture is a repro M1907 sling, which I have on my Springfield M1903A3 (actually a Remington).
My other US military rifles wear USGI cotton web slings as used on the M1, M14, and M16. Originals are getting hard to find.
My civilian rifles wear simple leather slings.

The guy in the picture is using the technique called Combat Sling. When I was in, this was taught as a shooting aid, and expected to be used in standing, kneeling and sitting positions. Prone and foxhole positions did not need a sling.
The Combat Sling use became so instinctive I automatically do it today. It really improves your marksmanship.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

@RicePaddyDaddy, I learned that grip from a high school buddy who was in USMC. We grew up together shooting BB guns and are still great friends.

I there is an adjustable latigo leather sling I use. You can cinch it or loosen it, with a yank on one of the belts, but it is a rock solid sling.

https://www.brownells.com/shooting-accessories/slings-sling-swivels/slings/quick-set-latigo-sling-prod1180.aspx?psize=96









The M70 type quick detach sling swivels are handy if you want to remove or transfer a sling.

I even put slings on my ML/BP Hawkens and shotguns.

the ML barrel furrele mounts one swivel, the stock the other


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve attended a couple of APPLESEED shooting events where they teach shooting with a sling. Properly using a sling has greatly improved my marksmanship. Before, from a standing position, I couldn’t hit squat. Now I’m much improved. I prefer a Rhodesian style sling. Very quick and easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have slings of various makes and types for all my rifles. I probably have more slings then rifles in fact. My go to AR has a Magpul quick detach gen 3 (I think) on it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I've attended a couple of APPLESEED shooting events where they teach shooting with a sling. Properly using a sling has greatly improved my marksmanship. Before, from a standing position, I couldn't hit squat. Now I'm much improved. I prefer a Rhodesian style sling. Very quick and easy to get in and out of.


We were taught that method it the army with the M-1 Garand.

It is called the "hasty" sling, you can get in and out of it is seconds.

It is not one you can use on an AR series unless you have a full floating barrel.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> We were taught that method it the army with the M-1 Garand.
> 
> It is called the "hasty" sling, you can get in and out of it is seconds.
> 
> It is not one you can use on an AR series unless you have a full floating barrel.


The class taught the 'hasty' method. But they stressed another method (I forget the name) where you disconnect the sling from the rifle butt end. You make a small loop and tightly cinch this loop around your arm above the bicep mussel. This method has proven very accurate for me. But with arthritis it is very difficult and time consuming for me to get in and out of this rig. I found the 'Rhodesian sling method' on line and it works well for me. I shot my last class with my 10/22 rigged this way and I scored almost as well as the years before. But realistically, this method is only good for target shooting. The 'hasty' sling is far more practical for shooting for hunting or self defense.

You can get as fancy as you like, but it's hard to beat a USGI cotton sling for function and value.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> The class taught the 'hasty' method. But they stressed another method (I forget the name) where you disconnect the sling from the rifle butt end. You make a small loop and tightly cinch this loop around your arm above the bicep mussel. This method has proven very accurate for me. But with arthritis it is very difficult and time consuming for me to get in and out of this rig. I found the 'Rhodesian sling method' on line and it works well for me. I shot my last class with my 10/22 rigged this way and I scored almost as well as the years before. But realistically, this method is only good for target shooting. The 'hasty' sling is far more practical for shooting for hunting or self defense.
> 
> You can get as fancy as you like, but it's hard to beat a USGI cotton sling for function and value.


The hasty sling was mentioned by me here because most here are not interested in competition shooting but combat type.

I use to use the choker type in competition shooting, even with a shooting coat your arm would grow numb, but it worked well.

All of my US battle rifles including my FAL's have USGI cotton web slings attached and have back forever in my life.

The cuff arm method I think was called the loop sling, nobody ever mentioned a proper name for it other than loop.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

When I was in Afghanistan I just attached a carabiner to the sling swivel on the butt of my M16 and hung it on my vest next to my right shoulder. Now all I do is go look for long leather belts at the thrift store and fashion my own sling out of them. I find that they are pretty unique and make for a good conversation piece as well as a very sturdy sling.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> The class taught the 'hasty' method. But they stressed another method (I forget the name) where you disconnect the sling from the rifle butt end. You make a small loop and tightly cinch this loop around your arm above the bicep mussel. This method has proven very accurate for me. But with arthritis it is very difficult and time consuming for me to get in and out of this rig. I found the 'Rhodesian sling method' on line and it works well for me. I shot my last class with my 10/22 rigged this way and I scored almost as well as the years before. But realistically, this method is only good for target shooting. The 'hasty' sling is far more practical for shooting for hunting or self defense.
> 
> You can get as fancy as you like, but it's hard to beat a USGI cotton sling for function and value.


That method is actually the proper use of the M1907 sling in the 4th and 11th picture in this thread.
Excellent for matches at Camp Perry, useless in combat or hunting.

Fulton Armory FAQ: The use of the Model of 1907 sling.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> When I was in Afghanistan I just attached a carabiner to the sling swivel on the butt of my M16 and hung it on my vest next to my right shoulder. Now all I do is go look for long leather belts at the thrift store and fashion my own sling out of them. I find that they are pretty unique and make for a good conversation piece as well as a very sturdy sling.


 This worked well with the M4 due to the short length and light weight. Infantry often caught rides on just about anything narrow seating and tight conditions were much easier and faster with the M4 just hanging straight down in front of you and it freed up your hands.
Using the single point sling the weapon could be brought to ready in a split second without having to disconnect it. It worked and came from soldiers cutting the clips off old NBC bags and using them. Of course latter someone started selling them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That method is actually the proper use of the M1907 sling in the 4th and 11th picture in this thread.
> Excellent for matches at Camp Perry, useless in combat or hunting.
> 
> Fulton Armory FAQ: The use of the Model of 1907 sling.


If you don't have to snap shoot, I've taken a lot of deer, coyote, woodchuck with that hold. Lots of the deer using a nearby tree as a brace.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> This worked well with the M4 due to the short length and light weight. Infantry often caught rides on just about anything narrow seating and tight conditions were much easier and faster with the M4 just hanging straight down in front of you and it freed up your hands.
> Using the single point sling the weapon could be brought to ready in a split second without having to disconnect it. It worked and came from soldiers cutting the clips off old NBC bags and using them. Of course latter someone started selling them.


Yeah, I wish I had the M4 but I was with a aviation unit... It worked well with the M16 too. I preferred it over the slings we were issued. No mess to get tangled up in the rifle rack.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> Yeah, I wish I had the M4 but I was with a aviation unit... It worked well with the M16 too. I preferred it over the slings we were issued. No mess to get tangled up in the rifle rack.....


 Many used what ever sling they wanted and just added the female part of the clip to the rear of the weapon and the male part to the vest. Then they would just adjust how low or high it hung from there.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't put slings on my rifles while I am hunting. I used too, but I saw too many deer run past with the rifle over my shoulder. Now I carry one in my pack, when i am dragin one out !


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Many used what ever sling they wanted and just added the female part of the clip to the rear of the weapon and the male part to the vest. Then they would just adjust how low or high it hung from there.


Yep, I did that too. Those were the days.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Verba Bellum said:


> Yep, I did that too. Those were the days.


 Those foreign buses were meant for midgets. Rucj sack was bigger than the seats and a normal size person had to turn sideways to get between the seats without any gear.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Smitty901 said:


> Those foreign buses were meant for midgets. Rucj sack was bigger than the seats and a normal size person had to turn sideways to get between the seats without any gear.


Hahaha.. Did you see the jingle trucks while you were there?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I looked and looked but could not find what I use on the ar. Any sling that hangs below the barrel will not be that fast at the ready. Here's one similar to what I have. Mine sort of looks like a big paper clip hooked on the front sight, the stock end gets a choker hold from the sling.

https://www.blueforcegear.com/unive...MIkKj1uMqi5wIVA9bACh0ORAtZEAYYASABEgITlvD_BwE

OK . I'm ready.....flame me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No slings on any of mine bug i want slings. I just havent got motivated to put em on there yet. In addition to the logistics of toting a long gun seeing one properly slung would panic me less than one in the hand. Always admired Michael Douglas carrying the shorty 870 slung upside down over his shoulder in Romancing the Stone. it looked pretty innocent but could swing into action quick. Wished he wasnt such a goofy liberal. Anyway I would like one like that if you know of a good one for my Maverick 88 riot gun with synthetic stock. Thanks. I would not mind a sling on my thutty thutty but i dont want any holes drilled in it or any blue rubbed off. Its valuable. lol.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

I do on those NOT lever action. Otherwise a rope does the trick as I only use it when my hands are full and I need to throw it over my shoulder.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I use a sling on every rifle. so that if I need to I can drop it down to my chest thigh and draw my backup. You don't have a sling....you aren't prepared for an attack or at least for a malfunction during an attack.


slings also make it hard for an aggressor to take your rifle away from you.....they also serve as good belts for giving you a spanking for being a bad boy in the woods.....oh wait....did I say that out loud?.... forget that last part....


----------



## Snake_doctor (Apr 21, 2014)

if you're gonna carry a rifle a sling is a must. carrying your rifle is a lot easier and it frees up the hands for other tasks. all of my go to rifles and hunting rifles have a sling.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Vickers sling by Blue Force Gear is the best in my opinion.

https://www.blueforcegear.com/slings/weapon-slings

I like the padded one.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

KUSA said:


> The Vickers sling by Blue Force Gear is the best in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.blueforcegear.com/slings/weapon-slings
> 
> I like the padded one.


DPMS 308 Recon? How do you like it?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> DPMS 308 Recon? How do you like it?


I love it. I hate that DPMS and Bushmaster were recently dropped by Freedom Group. That's right, they are no longer making them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I love it. I hate that DMPM and Bushmaster were recently dropped by Freedom Group. That's right, they are no longer making them.


Some more assholes being politically correct.:sad2:

A example case of economic terrorism.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> Most.
> 
> Provides a stable grip forearm when shooting. Sure is handy hunting or traveling.
> 
> ...


 @Mad Trapper
why not wing shooting shotguns?
please excuse my ignorance...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ruger Designed the RPR with a quick connect/disconnect where the sock folds to allow a sling to be used for carrying . The folding makes it a lot easier to carry in tight places, woods ect. Comes in handy the 308/6.5CR with scope about 14lbs and the 338 lapua is about 18lbs. This is a case the wider padded straps are nice to have


----------

